# RPCS3 game boots to black screen



## Seliph (Jan 17, 2018)

I want to play metal gear solid Peace Walker HD on RPCS3 but whenever I try to boot it it just loads a black screen and I have no idea why, any help is appreciated.
Here's my logs : 



Spoiler: Logs



RPCS3 v0.0.4-6328-c5755b363 Alpha | HEAD

AMD Ryzen 3 1200 Quad-Core Processor | 4 Threads | 15.95 GiB RAM | AVX+

S LDR: Boot from gamelist per doubleclick: done

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+010200-A59944BA986781BC-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+050D10-065B86EE504F0363-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+09209C-75A74DDAA92C03B6-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+0D31B4-30159FFE6E849133-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+114158-30F8A6CCB6531926-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+154368-2C0969623F213674-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+194EA0-0A87E55D4CB9C54D-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+1D5D1C-9E4CE203116C7B55-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+2173C0-FD6C38A2CCD238D9-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+257D3C-3424ADCA29A4A8F9-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+298B08-BE2DB530E94A1128-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+2D9F60-A28F625141B8D109-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+31B8E0-9CE3F44A4CFC99CA-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+35C450-2DD0B1949930F23E-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+39CF68-2961836C5D283D5A-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+3DDD10-F659BAFFCA0D83C1-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+41DF70-48A8558AF4ED4DF8-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+45E8D0-C951896FFDDF553D-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+49FB98-976DA2B51EA5BE28-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+4E0BAC-25A0E551003C67BB-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+521B00-AC9BFF2B1BAE153F-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+5624F4-CFC3D5FAFB4A2C95-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+5A2B80-985F7ADB14CC2111-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+5E3AF0-C5C5E79CAF555B39-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+624AC0-D3DF5D8E68AD3E7C-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+665498-81EA813631BFFF3F-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+6A61A8-37A370427220D13A-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+6E6CF8-474A23CF1AD5B7D0-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+727BE0-560DBEC6C39A6E11-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+769188-88B510CD18DF1391-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+7A9844-7DE970CE34E950EA-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+7EA288-ECF26DC7134BED8B-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+82B020-BE1974259E50ADF3-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+86B7E0-95622157B6F6567C-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+8AB830-9CD38C15A2D94779-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+8EC4D8-D42AE17BC9F2AE8B-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+92DB28-D6B3FBFE59B5D26E-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+96DEC4-C953D8E134416E31-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+9AC088-C39ADB18EB27654C-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+9EBF24-13ACFD89C6D001A9-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+A2D2B8-075CDD7C8086C0A0-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+A6DE98-5BAB7BB9ADC49F28-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+AADFB0-D2695C5D20D31971-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+AEE770-ABEF39DD043D065F-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+B2F578-2BD05EB784BA9DFF-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+B6FC18-6A2ADBD7E9BF7184-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+BB0AB4-6846C834A9097F26-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+BF1D70-3BB057714D80C441-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+C32358-B1F57233A09BE5FB-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+C724CC-5389374FF55ACFD4-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2+CB2590-41D345E26094E5CC-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread)} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-liblv2.sprx-6E56691FE33B8E4B-znver1.obj

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bda0e4]} HLE TODO: Unimplemented syscall syscall_462 -> CELL_OK

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01be9e64]} sys_prx TODO: _sys_prx_register_module()

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea0bc]} sys_prx TODO: _sys_prx_register_library(library=*0x1bec6a0)

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libsysmodule.sprx-E926430A8C1D5DCB-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libsysmodule.sprx

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bf2d8c]} HLE TODO: Unimplemented syscall sys_ss_access_control_engine -> CELL_OK

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01beb4d0]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libgcm_sys.sprx-92BB3C6B43076AD9-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01beb4d0]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libgcm_sys.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01beb4d0]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libsre.sprx-7BD57B68D8CA8EBC-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01beb4d0]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libsre.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01beb4d0]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libfs.sprx-BB8655E4C5C49381-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01beb4d0]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libfs.sprx

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea61c]} sys_prx TODO: _sys_prx_register_module()

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libusbd.sprx-49EB9264EEF6490E-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libusbd.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libresc.sprx-868A23FA3425D270-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libresc.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libfont.sprx-35F47B2DFBCFB2FC-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libfont.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libfreetype.sprx+000000-E5C9F46E152B589F-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libfreetype.sprx+03FF28-1CDC794AC4E995BA-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libfreetype.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libfontFT.sprx-F86FFF58F73FC6A9-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libfontFT.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-librtc.sprx-9CB190F178FA7E82-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/librtc.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libl10n.sprx-CF794CD12F0202AD-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libl10n.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libadec.sprx-C1FA8E97F96CF507-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libadec.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libat3dec.sprx-CF7CA4764ADFE9E1-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libat3dec.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libatxdec.sprx-6D48FF4B62CB07E2-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libatxdec.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libatrac3plus.sprx-579A6F0C799EE900-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libatrac3plus.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libpamf.sprx-9395500A1659F740-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libpamf.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libsmvd2.sprx-FFB2AC5120590192-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libsmvd2.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libavcdec.sprx-4EEBFE03EA0B9741-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libavcdec.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libac3dec.sprx-59DFFFC9625469CF-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libac3dec.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libdmux.sprx-163476C36B290E2B-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libdmux.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libdmuxpamf.sprx-8A70960BBED2AB60-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libdmuxpamf.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libvpost.sprx-27E5AF41D848B69F-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libvpost.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libsail.sprx-92282F9CBDEF4FDC-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libsail.sprx

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x020bf1c4]} HLE TODO: Unimplemented syscall sys_ss_access_control_engine -> CELL_OK

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libnet.sprx-FFB9AC229DA8A825-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libnet.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libhttp.sprx-9997813374F8ECA8-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libhttp.sprx

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} PPU: LLVM: Loaded module v2-libjpgenc.sprx-0276BD658AFD9FA1-znver1.obj

S {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bea9ac]} sys_prx: Loaded module: /dev_flash/sys/external/libjpgenc.sprx

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01c11d80]} sys_spu TODO: Unimplemented SPU Thread options (0x2)

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01c11d80]} sys_spu TODO: Unimplemented SPU Thread options (0x2)

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01c11d80]} sys_spu TODO: Unimplemented SPU Thread options (0x2)

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01c11d80]} sys_spu TODO: Unimplemented SPU Thread options (0x2)

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01be9f0c]} sys_prx TODO: _sys_prx_get_module_id_by_name(name=“cellLibprof”, flags=0, pOpt=*0x0)

E {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01be9f0c]} '_sys_prx_get_module_id_by_name' failed with 0x8001112e : CELL_PRX_ERROR_UNKNOWN_MODULE [1]

S {SPU[0x2000000] Thread (gmpl_CellSpursKernel0)} SPU: SPU Database initialized...

S {SPU[0x2000000] Thread (gmpl_CellSpursKernel0)} SPU: SPU Recompiler (ASMJIT) created...

S {rsx::thread} RSX: New program compiled successfully

E {rsx::thread} RSX: NV3089_IMAGE_IN_SIZE: Invalid blit dimensions passed

U {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x00c8a4c8]} cellSysutil TODO: cellVideoOutConfigure(videoOut=0, config=*0x19e4f7c, option=*0x0, waitForEvent=0)

E {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bdef78]} PPU: Unregistered function called (LR=0xc4b644)

F {PPU[0x1000000] Thread (main_thread) [0x01bdef78]} MEM: Access violation reading location 0x57c


----------

